# Gimmick for advertising?



## EmmalieV (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an advantage im going to be around the 4th tshirt line , ecommerce in my country.

So theres a few advertising techniques im going to use;

Go to a popular mall with around 15 people wearing the websites name on the shirt , all with the same hairstyle.

( Your bound to get attention )

Send free shirts to some of the people who write in the " style " part of magazines.

Anyone use any type of advertising thats not online.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

What country has only 4 tee shirt lines?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

4 t-shirt lines...Where do you live, Iraq?

Just sending t-shirts to people that write for magazines probably will not get you anywhere. You most likely have to have a connection to the person, be paying the magazine, or have them find you on their own.

The mall thing isnt a bad idea, if the shirts are being sold in the mall...not if there being sold on the internet though. 

Im picturing fifteen people with neon green afros walking around the mall. Im not sure if thats what you are talking about though. I think that that would get attention. Not necisseraly sales though.


----------



## EmmalieV (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL , didnt think tshirtforums didnt have a bigger expansion on countries.

I live in a 3rd world country , Dominican Republic , and only 4 tshirt companies that sell through the internet. We cant even use the credit card system here. 

Andd well if you think we cant get an article by sending free tshirts , your maybe wrong , how about if the guy tells his friends " Hey I got free tshirts from that new tshirt buisness"

Think bigger. Go beyond the Usual guys!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

EmmalieV said:


> Think bigger. Go beyond the Usual guys!


It's not a matter of thinking bigger, so much as what may work in a smaller market (e.g. Dominican Republic) may not work in a larger flooded market (e.g. United States of America).

If your shirt is the sixth freebie the magazine got that day... they're not likely to even mention you, let alone give you enough coverage to generate any kind of response.


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Nov 4, 2005)

if you have cool designs that appeal to people, you shouldn't have to use gimmicks. if i saw a bunch of people with wierd haircuts dressed the same at the mall, i would most likely avoid them, much less buy what they're selling. just set up a booth, make your designs visable, and the business should come to you. at our malls, they have like those typical vulgar/pop culture/parody t shirt booths, and a lot of people notice them,stop to read them and look at them without any coercion of gimmicky sales staff. i assume they do good in business since they've had booths at our malls for like, a really long time.


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Nov 4, 2005)

EmmalieV said:


> Andd well if you think we cant get an article by sending free tshirts , your maybe wrong , how about if the guy tells his friends " Hey I got free tshirts from that new tshirt buisness"
> 
> Think bigger. Go beyond the Usual guys!


Not to be mean, but that's assuming your design is good. if you don't make good designs, people aren't going to care if they got one for free, because they won't wear it. good design goes a long way.


----------

